# Very impresssive Crossbow



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.scorpyd.com/technology.html

This thing has a 20" power stroke, which I believe is the longest out there. I could see this being modified with a hard pouch to fire bearings. Can you imagine the speed you could get with it??


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is another picture of it:


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting. They've obviously flipped the risers and limbs around from their usual placement, which I'[m sure has something to do with the increased power stroke. I'll have to read up a little more on it. Nice to see some innovation in the crossbow arena. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Best review of it is at Crossbowreview.com or crossbowreviews.com
There are a few vids of it at crossbownation.com

Hope that helps. I'll have the Scoypyd ballista finished by end of January, funds allowing. Also working on Excalibur crossbow conversion.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Excalibur crossbow coversion, now you're talking! Have you considered a forcing cone and maybe a short rifled barrel?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, Warhammer. I'll check it out.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I know what I checked out on this crossbow was the price. Ouch!!!! Tex


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Another Excal fan eh? They have a very loyal following with good reason. 
- No, I havent. Great idea though. There is a small plastic piece you can buy that allows you to shoot ballbearings with it. PSE has an arrowgun they licenced off the inventor for archerybows letting you shoot ball bearings also. Retails for about 40-50 Euro I think. Maybe your forcing cone and rifled barrel idea might suit it. PSE also owns Bowtech.



mr.joel said:


> Excalibur crossbow coversion, now you're talking! Have you considered a forcing cone and maybe a short rifled barrel?


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

If you like the tech but not the price, check out the Horton Vision 175 and Recon 175.

Alternately there is a very similar design in an archery bow, smaller and less powerful. Thought it might make a great slingshot or more properly termed - a catapult.
Try googling reverse energy bow....



Tex-Shooter said:


> I know what I checked out on this crossbow was the price. Ouch!!!! Tex


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

heres another neat little crossbow, and a weapons collector site: http://thedarkblade.com/the-potbellied-little-crossbow/

heres another site of unusual weaponry you all might enjoy!: http://sinza.forumotion.com/forum.htm scroll down to exotic weapons. I expect my ballista to be featured here when finished. I found this by backtracking a link to my blog. (both sites)

Unusual weapons is where I will end up I guess LOL. Collector items and curiousities.



pelleteer said:


> Thanks, Warhammer. I'll check it out.


----------

